# " Ubi bene, ibi Patria"



## rexleo (2010 Szeptember 28)

Tehat: ahol jo, ott a hazam....mi a velemenyetek?


----------



## Málnavirág (2010 Október 31)

Hát nem is tudom....
Ha jól érzem magam mindegy, hogy hol vagyok.


----------



## tomyko (2010 November 25)

üdv.egyetértek ha jól érzed magad akkor bárhol otthon lehetsz.lehet hogy én még nem találtam meg az igazi otthonomat...


----------



## 22estiti (2010 December 8)

rexleo írta:


> Tehat: ahol jo, ott a hazam....mi a velemenyetek?



egyszer beszélgettem egy sráccal, szóba került a haza
kérdem tőle, h hol van "az".

csuklóból azt válaszolta, h, ott: "ahol este lehajtom a fejem"
nagyon bennem maradt ez a meghatározás


----------



## maestro05 (2010 December 10)

Üdv!
A Haza egy kicsit komolyabb megfogalmazásban

A Magyar Értelmező Kéziszótár szerint a haza az az ország, népközösség, amelyhez tartozunk. A nemzet, és hon fogalma először igazán a 19. században kezdett a középpontba kerülni. A felvilágosult magyar polgárok ráébredtek hovatartozásukra, követelték szabadságukat. Előtérbe került egy gondolat: a nemzetállam. „ Rabok voltunk mostanáig, kárhozottak ősapáink, kik szabadon éltek haltak, szolgaföldön nem nyughatnak. ” (Petőfi Sándor: Nemzeti dal)
Legelső kép, ami eszembe jut, ha a haza szót hallom, az a szülőföldem, az a föld, amely minden egyes költőnket szenvedélyes sorokra ihletett: „ Szép vagy alföld, legalább nekem szép ! Itt ringatták bölcsőm, itt születtem. Itt boruljon rám a szemfödél, itt domborodjék sír fölöttem.” De mégis, amit a hon számomra jelent, azt Kölcsey Ferenc és Radnóti Miklós írta le a legszebben: „ Mert tudd meg: e szóban: haza, foglaltatik az emberi szeretet és óhajtás tárgyainak egész öszvessége. Oltár, atyáid által istennek építve, ház, hol az élet első örömeit ízleléd, föld melynek gyümölcse feltáplált, szülőid, hitvesed, gyermekeid, barátaid, rokonaid, s polgártársaid. ” ( Parainesis Kölcsey Kálmánhoz). „Ki gépen száll fölébe, annak térkép e táj, s nem tudja, hol lakott Vörösmarty Mihály” (Radnóti Miklós: Nem tudhatom )
„ Szép vagy o hon ...ám...naggyá csak a fiaid szent akaratja tehet ” – írta Magyarország címere művében Kölcsey Ferenc. Igen, csak a saját fiai emelhetik hazájukat a magasba, hiszen haza nélkül nincsen nemzet, viszont nemzet nélkül haza sem létezhet. Példaképem az összes olyan ember is, aki életét adta hazájáért. Ők a hon fiai, például Damjanits János, aki a következőket mondta: - Én az elárult, szegény hazáért, e szabadságért küzdő nemzetért tűrni, tenni, és ha kell meghalni tudok. „Zrínyi csak egy Magyarországért halhatott meg ” –mondta Kölcsey Ferenc is. 
Nem tudhatom, hogy a jövőben kinek mit fog jelenteni a haza de a legfontosabb az, hogy hazaszeretetünket gyermekeinknek, a következő nemzedékeknek továbbadjuk:: „ Négy szócskát üzenek..., s fiadnak add örökké ha kihúnysz.: A haza mindenek előtt. ”. (Kölcsey Ferenc: Parainesis Kölcsey Kálmánhoz) 
A reformkor legnagyobb magyarja Széchényi István hiszi: „Sokan azt gondolják Magyarország volt, én azt szeretném hinni: lesz !” (A Hitel). Ehhez mit kell tennünk? „Hass, alkoss, gyarapíts, és a haza fényre derűl” (Kölcsey Ferenc: Huszt) és „Hazádnak rendületlenül légy híve, oh magyar!” (Vörösmarty: Szózat).

Aki minezt kicsit magáénak érzi kb az magyarországot nevezi hazának.


De jeles költők, példaképek a világon mindenhol jelen vannak a világon. Vagyis mindenki a szívében érzi azt a helyet amit hazának nevezhet.


----------



## Roneen (2010 December 25)

Érdekes!


----------



## Gagyi88 (2011 Január 21)

rexleo írta:


> Tehat: ahol jo, ott a hazam....mi a velemenyetek?



Euripidész mondogatta, ezt értve alatta: <!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <woNotOptimizeForBrowser/> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]-->[FONT=&quot]Ahol jól megy sorom, ott a hazám[/FONT].


----------



## Trisundari (2011 Január 26)

A haza összetett fogalom: több síkon létezik. A fizikai szinten az a hely ahová tartozol, ahol laksz (lehet az egy és ugyanaz azzal a hellyel aholé születtél, illetve ahová elköltözvén, éppen élsz) a ház, a város/község, az ország, a földrész , a Föld, az univerzum...Lelki szinten pedig az a "tér" ahol otthonosan érzed magad, amivel azonosulni tudsz, mert végtelen s befogadó...Szellemi szinten pedig az Egység mindennel s mindenkivel. Az előző két szinten dualitás van tehát az "én" s a "haza" két külön fogalom, ami összetartozik általam. A szellemi egységben ez megszűnik. Amikor szeretünk ezt éljük meg (nem tévesztendő azzal a szeretetnek nevezet érzéssel, ami mögött elvárás van, az nem szeretet -az ragaszkodás/függés,stb.).


----------



## Wolfone (2011 Február 16)

Az előttem szólókhoz hasonlóan szerintem is összetett a "haza" szó jelentése. Saját érzésem szerint azonban csakis a származási helyet jelentheti, ahol születtünk, ahol születtek szüleink. Aztán később külső hatásokra ez az érzés elhalványulhat, de szerintem sosem szűnhet meg teljesen. A legjobban a magyar származású külföldön élők érezhetik ezt. Akikkel erről beszéltem, mindannyian magyarnak tartották magukat, függetlenül a külföldön töltött időtől. Mindemellett érezhetjük jól magunkat a világ bármely pontján, de haza csak egy van.
Jó (érdekes?) példa lehet, kedves külföldön élő magyarok, gondoljatok bele: ha bármilyen sportesemény során megmérkőzik egymással Magyarország csapata a jelenlegi ország csapatával, ahol éltek, melyik csapatnak drukkoltok?
Üdv Wolfone


----------



## sallayattila (2011 Március 12)

Mivel "átutazók vagyunk itt a földön"nem itt van a hazánk.Itt csak vendégek vagyunk.Sajnos rosszak!


----------



## vadsziklmnn (2011 Április 15)

<table align="center" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="98%"><tbody><tr><td colspan="3" class="idezet" style="padding-bottom: 6px;" align="center">Szép Hazám
Itthon vagyok szép hazámban, 
Itt van az én otthonom, 
Itt volt bölcsőm, itt ér végem, 
Itt fog elhantolni hon. 

Bejártam a nagyvilágot s 
Láttam én sok félét már, 
De olyat, mint szép Magyar hazám, 
Nem lelt szemem sehol tán. 

Csak itt zenél még tücsök koma, 
Víg mezőkön szép dal száll, 
Nékem kedves virágok is 
Itt nyílnak szívemnek már. 

Hortobágynak mély visszhangja, 
Fülemnek ékes zeneszó, 
Kilenclyukú hídja felett 
Pacsirta madár dalol. 

Északnak szép Eger vára 
Megért már sok nagy csatát, 
Ott terem a jó magyar bor, 
Ott ad csókot a leány. 

Bükkös erdők közt búvik meg 
Lillafüred kastélya, 
Hol patak mentén sétálgatva 
Nyílik a szép ibolya. 

Ős Budának büszke vára 
Vén Dunának felibe, 
Délcegen áll s onnan tekint 
Történelmünk mélyire. 

Szép Zalának nincsen párja, 
Ott hol tölgyes égig ér, 
Ott nyílik a hóvirág is, 
Kakukk hangja ébreszt még. 

Sok kis kedves paraszt tanyán 
Kakas hangja üdvözül, 
Bodri ül a szénaboglyán, 
Onnan figyel, néz körül. 

Kertek alatt a faluban 
Öreg paraszt földet szánt, 
Nagy a baj hisz oda is már 
beköltözik a tudomány. 

Nagyvárosnak durva zaja 
Bántja fülem, gyors az ár, 
Sodródik a nagy tömeg ott, 
Pusztulás vár így reá. 

Itt születtem, így van ez jól, 
Ez az én szép kis hazám, 
Kárpátok közt, dombok alatt, 
Van egy hely, mely haza vár. </td></tr><tr><td align="left"> </td><td class="idezet" align="center">Kovács D. Gábor
(Érd, 2011. február 3.)
</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## cabes84 (2011 Június 3)

Szep vers, szep nyelven. Koszonjuk


----------



## ItalyCross (2011 Június 18)

Hát én ott érzem a legjobban magam ahol a barátnőmmel vagyok


----------



## zolank (2011 Június 19)

azért a földi hazám az ahová születtem, és amelynek a nyelvét beszélem.

persze meglehet változtatni a lakhelyünk, de a gyökereket hiába tagadjuk meg, azok a genetika miatt is öröklődnek.

...szegvári rögök miket felhőnek az égre lopok,
hirdessék: otthonom lehet ezer de szülőhelyem csak ez az egy.


----------



## Stellanita (2011 Június 30)

Érdekes kérdés. Elgondolkodtatott. Végül arra jutottam, hogy akárhonnan nézem, otthont bárhol tudok teremteni magamnak, de a hazám itt van, Magyarországon.


----------



## Nessa Llewellyn (2011 Augusztus 13)

érdekes, nekem például a haza ahonnan származom, de az otthonom nem ugyanaz.


----------



## bino512 (2011 Augusztus 17)

valahogy igy igen

ott a haza hol a kaja na jó ez nem teljesen igy van


----------



## szmarcsi72 (2011 Augusztus 29)

rexleo írta:


> Tehat: ahol jo, ott a hazam....mi a velemenyetek?


 
egyetértek


----------



## piroska27 (2011 Augusztus 29)

Nem tudom el képzelni hogy máshol éljek. Szerintem a hazám az ahol születtem. Érezem magam akár jól akár rosszul. Bár előfordulhat hogy rá kényszerül az ember hogy hazáját elhagyja.Ez lehet bármilyen ok.
Üdvözlettel Piroska 27


----------



## benedekcsaba (2011 Szeptember 23)

Ha jól érzem magam mindegy, hogy hol vagyok.


----------



## Isildur (2011 Október 1)

rexleo írta:


> Tehat: ahol jo, ott a hazam....mi a velemenyetek?



Aki olvasta Tamási Á.-tól az Ábel könyveket...?
Hasonlóval foglalkozik.
Ő arra jutott, avégre vagyunk a világon, hogy otthon legyünk benne.
Nem biztos igaza van, csak leírtam...


----------



## symy1295 (2011 December 10)

*asd*

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## satavari (2011 December 29)

Szerintem nem kötelező OTT leélni az életünket, ahová születtünk, tehát egyetértek: az a hazánk, ahol jól érezzük magunkat.


----------



## latyib (2012 Január 13)

ezek szerint ott jo?


----------



## latyib (2012 Január 13)

nekem


----------



## latyib (2012 Január 13)

eddig


----------



## latyib (2012 Január 13)

majdnem minden országban jó volt


----------



## latyib (2012 Január 13)

de mégis itthon erzem legjobban magam


----------



## latyib (2012 Január 13)

viszont


----------



## latyib (2012 Január 13)

ez az oldal ,ugy gondolom elég jo,
márcsak a zenék miatt is


----------



## latyib (2012 Január 13)

feltéve ha meg tudom nyitni öket,de ahhopz 20 csevegés kell


----------



## latyib (2012 Január 13)

ezért irok ilyen szaggatottan,hogy meglegyen,remélem ez is számit


----------



## latyib (2012 Január 13)

amugy nem tudom,hogy te,vagy ti hol éltek,de én pesten


----------



## latyib (2012 Január 13)

nem tudom


----------



## latyib (2012 Január 13)

canadát mennyire érintette a gazdasági válság,


----------



## latyib (2012 Január 13)

de sztem itt nálunk elobb-utobb elég nagy baj lesz


----------



## latyib (2012 Január 13)

talán függ vmi az imf hiteltol


----------



## latyib (2012 Január 13)

de sztem az is csak ideig-oráig fog kihuzni minket a bajbol


----------



## latyib (2012 Január 13)

amugy nem tudom ti mivel foglalkoztok


----------



## latyib (2012 Január 13)

en ingatlanokat ertekesitek,de talán az ingatlanpiac a leggyengébb most


----------



## latyib (2012 Január 13)

amgy elég sok ismerösöm


----------



## latyib (2012 Január 13)

él kint canadában.
en miamiban eltem 5 évet


----------



## latyib (2012 Január 13)

ahova elég sok idos canadai járt nyaralni télen


----------



## kajlakutya (2012 Január 29)

én jól érzem magam ott, ahol jelenleg vagyok!


----------



## kajlakutya (2012 Január 29)

bár, a mostani rendszer nem túl jóó.. de hát csak megváltozik ez...


----------



## kajlakutya (2012 Január 29)

el kellene innen menni, jó messzire, de nem tudnám itt hagyni ezt a helyet, ahol eddig élek.. :S


----------



## kajlakutya (2012 Január 29)

valami tanácsot nem tudtok adni, hogy hogyan tudnék könnyebben elszakadni ettől a helytől?


----------



## kajlakutya (2012 Január 29)

már csak azért is, mert ha jól akarok keresni, akkor is külföldre kell mennem


----------



## kajlakutya (2012 Január 29)

ez vesztes hely...


----------



## kajlakutya (2012 Január 29)

de váh, nem tudok elszakadni ettől :'(


----------



## kajlakutya (2012 Január 29)

itt nőttem fel, itt vannak a barátaim, meg minden


----------



## kajlakutya (2012 Január 29)

ez az anyanyelvem, itt tudom a legjobban eladni magam


----------



## kajlakutya (2012 Január 29)

máshol csak tolakodó lennék


----------



## kajlakutya (2012 Január 29)

de végül is, Kanada jó lehet


----------



## kajlakutya (2012 Január 29)

szívesen mennék oda lakni, ha eltudnék szakadni ettől a helytől..


----------



## kajlakutya (2012 Január 29)

igaz, még nem sokszor voltam ott, de amikor voltam, akkor nagyon tetszett


----------



## kajlakutya (2012 Január 29)

sokkal jobban fogott meg, mint más hely


----------



## kajlakutya (2012 Január 29)

Kanadába talán eltudnám képzelni, hogy ott lakjak és éljek


----------



## kajlakutya (2012 Január 29)

de ahhoz megint csak az kellene, hogy a hazám, a barátaimat itt hagyjam


----------



## kajlakutya (2012 Január 29)

főleg az aranyos barátnőmet


----------



## kajlakutya (2012 Január 29)

nem lenne szívem rá és ő pedig szerintem nem jönne velem


----------



## kajlakutya (2012 Január 29)

és jobbat nem is akarnék és nem is találnék


----------



## kajlakutya (2012 Január 29)

én őt szeretem


----------



## matyixi (2012 Február 10)

Csak lokálisan értelmezhető, inkább helyi identitás létezik. Szubkulturák vannak, és azok tesznek ki egy közösséget. Sok közosség egy társadalmat, de az összefogó erő , ha van ,csak a nyelv, mármint a kommunikáció formája. Vagy a hasonló, esetleg azonos múlt, tradició ami az embert abba az illúzióba ringatja, hogy különbözik más nemzetek identitásától, és egységgé kovácsolja egy adott ország lakosságát.


----------



## DavidSoma (2012 Február 28)

leginkább


----------



## sztzs (2012 Február 29)

A fb-ról: "má canada rendes cigány telep.......fél uhyhely meg pest kint van......csak mostmár nagyon nehezen lehet kijutni ... komoly magyarázat kel ara h kimenj meghogy kiengedjenek! "


----------



## vf419 (2012 Március 16)

Ez lehet, hogy jol hangzik, de meglehetosen felelotlen.


----------



## racanaga (2012 Március 17)

Érdekes!


----------



## palika94 (2012 Április 27)

7 Hónapja vagyok 1ütt barátnőmel, és mikor először mentem hozzájuk idegenkedtem kicsit. Mit hogy csináljak, hogy ne legyek ellenszenves. Feszengtem és tényleg feszélyezve éreztem magam. Anyós jelöltem odajött és rámszólt, h ne érezzem magam kellemetlenül... Mintha otthon lennék.  Azóta bármit megcsinálok náluk. SŐT: Én mondom h csinálni akarom  Persze egy-két dolog fura itthonhoz képest, de az a 2. otthonom.


----------



## vvvpt (2012 Május 20)

Egyesek hisznek benne,h van tovább mások nem... Kár,h nincs bizonyíték se erre se arra, ezért csak a hit marad...


----------



## kaiten (2012 Június 14)

Haza az, ahol az otthonom van.


----------



## kaiten (2012 Június 14)

Vagyis ahol ahol élek.


----------



## kaiten (2012 Június 14)

Én hétköznap máshol vagyok, mint hétvégén,


----------



## kaiten (2012 Június 14)

és néha a szüleimet is meglátogatom,


----------



## kaiten (2012 Június 14)

ahol szintén otthon vagyok.


----------



## kaiten (2012 Június 14)

Namost a szüleim elváltak,


----------



## kaiten (2012 Június 14)

Ezért összesen négy helyen van otthonom.


----------



## kaiten (2012 Június 14)

Ebből kettő helyen élek.


----------



## kaiten (2012 Június 14)

Azt szoktam mondani,


----------



## kaiten (2012 Június 14)

hogy ott vagyok otthon,


----------



## kaiten (2012 Június 14)

ahol este nyugovóra térek.:wink:


----------



## kaiten (2012 Június 14)

Vagyis van egy hazám,


----------



## kaiten (2012 Június 14)

és négy otthonom.


----------



## KjAndi89 (2012 Július 5)

Timon és Pumba is megmondta! "Ott a haza, ahol a kaja"


----------



## fefe66 (2013 Május 27)

Otthon, haza az a hely, ahová nem csak az eszed, a lelked is kötődik.


----------



## halacska56 (2013 Szeptember 13)

Tudnának ajánlani olyan kanadai ingyenes hirdetési oldalakat, amelyeken hirdethető eladó budapesti ingatlan? Hátha vannak Kanadában olyan magyarok, akiknek a Haza még az Óhaza.


----------



## Zotya.hu (2014 Április 15)

Én ott vagyok otthon ahol az enyéim vannak, legyen az bárhol!


----------

